# Cutting board shooter



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I made this out of some cheap cutting board, but it turned out quite nice, i think.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually like that!!! It looks well made and fun!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is beyond awesome! It came out stellar! I like the design as well. I floated the idea of making a slingshot out of a nylon\plastic (whatever it is) slingshot and people on the forum shot it down stating it wouldnt work. But you proved it does! Have you shot it yet?


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> That is beyond awesome! It came out stellar! I like the design as well. I floated the idea of making a slingshot out of a nylon\plastic (whatever it is) slingshot and people on the forum shot it down stating it wouldnt work. But you proved it does! Have you shot it yet?


I haven`t shot this one yet, but I think it could handle any kind of band, from hunter to butterflybands. It would never breake and hit you in the face!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

funky shoota


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Outstanding!







I was looking at some cutting boards at Walmart recently for just this purpose, but couldn't find one thick enough. The idea of laminating them together never occurred to me (duh!







). I'll have to give it a shot. What did you use to laminate them?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

it loosk cool!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks nice! Your design is very pretty! I think most of the cutting-board's are made from POM.

That's some tuff stuff. You can buy that (on ebay) pretty cheap!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> That is beyond awesome! It came out stellar! I like the design as well. I floated the idea of making a slingshot out of a nylon\plastic (whatever it is) slingshot and people on the forum shot it down stating it wouldnt work. But you proved it does! Have you shot it yet?


I was probably one of them. The thermoplastics generally exhibit ductility and creep and are slippery and therefore are not ideal. If you have the opportunity, you should choose more ridgid plastics.

My technical comments should not detract from Finn's highly original, creative and well executed work of slingshot art. Our Norwegian friend could make an impressive creation out of spongecake and icing sugar, I'd wager.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I used Bostik contact A3, some kind of allroundglue. It`s not slippery at all, the green board has a rough surface, and the pinkiehole helps to.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love it and i think it's a great idea so i'm going to give it ago myself. Just have to go shopping for some crazy coloured chopping boards


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A slingshot that has been around for a long time is a Victor 20 made with nylon. It has somewhat small sections near the tips. I have seen a lot of them that have taken bad hits, but have never seen one broken. I have a 1/2 inch piece of HDPE that I plan on making a slingshot out of and I believe that it is plenty strong and tough enough to take punishment. Because it is a slick material I will roughen it up with heavy grit sandpaper. -- Tex


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

love the shooter! Any chance of posting plans on the forum as Im a big fa of the shape!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> A slingshot that has been around for a long time is a Victor 20 made with nylon. It has somewhat small sections near the tips. I have seen a lot of them that have taken bad hits, but have never seen one broken. I have a 1/2 inch piece of HDPE that I plan on making a slingshot out of and I believe that it is plenty strong and tough enough to take punishment. Because it is a slick material I will roughen it up with heavy grit sandpaper. -- Tex


Should be strong enough tex i used to work in plastics and hdpe is decent stuff to work with soft but strong


----------



## Spinach cookie (Nov 13, 2021)

How did you laminated them from what I've heard.. you cant glue HDPE.. what kind of poly cutting boards where those.. I have similar looking boards just begging to be turned into slingshots


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Norwegian Wood hasn't posted here since early 2017. Probably won't answer your question. But, several forum members have reported success gluing up HDPE with epoxy. I'd be tempted to drill and pin the assembly. But my HDPE slings have all been single layer.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I've had success gluing it as a core with epoxy as well as a couple of separations , especially after fork hits that crack the wood. I think it's important to really rough it up with something like 30 to 50 grit and run a quick flame over it like epoxy directions recommend. Rough clean surfaces seem to be the key whether its wood , HDPE or metal.


----------



## Spinach cookie (Nov 13, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Norwegian Wood hasn't posted here since early 2017. Probably won't answer your question. But, several forum members have reported success gluing up HDPE with epoxy. I'd be tempted to drill and pin the assembly. But my HDPE slings have all been single layer.


 Thank you .. do you have pics of you single layer sling on here.. 
I'm afraid my cutting board is too thin.. it's only about half an inch.


----------



## Spinach cookie (Nov 13, 2021)

cromag said:


> I've had success gluing it as a core with epoxy as well as a couple of separations , especially after fork hits that crack the wood. I think it's important to really rough it up with something like 30 to 50 grit and run a quick flame over it like epoxy directions recommend. Rough clean surfaces seem to be the key whether its wood , HDPE or metal.


Thank you for the tips..


cromag said:


> I've had success gluing it as a core with epoxy as well as a couple of separations , especially after fork hits that crack the wood. I think it's important to really rough it up with something like 30 to 50 grit and run a quick flame over it like epoxy directions recommend. Rough clean surfaces seem to be the key whether its wood , HDPE or metal.


Thanks for the tips.. I'll prob try and pin it like kawkan said and do a combination of running a flame over it and roughing it up with some sand paper..


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

For all the haters and doubters ive made so many chopping board cattys I can't even remember how much.🤔🎯 everyone perfectly epoxyed together. The key Is sanding the surface you wish to epoxy together I use a 40grit .🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊 I also use 2part epoxy by gorilla glue 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💪


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@Spinach cookie, If your cutting board is 1/2 thick, you can make almost any board cut design other than those with very narrow sections near the fork. The PFS in this photo was made with a cutting board about 3/8 inch thick.


----------

